# Look what wandered into our back garden



## Andy Thurston (7 Jul 2016)

Straight off the camera no editing Apart from the crop on the first pic


----------



## Ryan Thang To (7 Jul 2016)

wow nice pictures


----------



## Lindy (7 Jul 2016)

Beautiful action shots. You must have a big back garden!


----------



## dw1305 (7 Jul 2016)

Hi all,
Brilliant, that is a fantastic sighting. There are plenty of Roe deer, often in quite <"urban situations">, but they are nocturnal and often people don't realise they are there. 

All the Roses etc at work have two distinct browse lines, a low one which is the Muntjac deer and a higher one that is Roe deer.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Tim Harrison (7 Jul 2016)

Wow...


----------



## Greenfinger2 (7 Jul 2016)

Hi Andy, Wow fantastic photos


----------



## ian_m (7 Jul 2016)

Fantastic photos.

We occasionally get deer wondering into our front garden to eat the flowers. Next door neighbour got a shock when he opened his front door and just outside the door was a deer on its hind legs, reaching up to finish off the final one his £140 worth of hanging baskets !!! Not happy.


----------



## Tim Harrison (7 Jul 2016)

Apparently, they're rather partial to roses as well...I wish my back yard was like yours Andy.


----------



## Andy Thurston (7 Jul 2016)

Unfortunately I don't own it I rent a room in an ex country pub with 5 acres of land. the nearest village is about a mile away


----------



## Andy Thurston (7 Jul 2016)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> Brilliant, that is a fantastic sighting. There are plenty of Roe deer, often in quite <"urban situations">, but they are nocturnal and often people don't realise they are there.
> 
> All the Roses etc at work have two distinct browse lines, a low one which is the Muntjac deer and a higher one that is Roe deer.
> ...


I've got a couple of shots of muntjac deer somewhere too. I haven't managed to catch the Kites or owls that visit yet


----------



## Tim Harrison (7 Jul 2016)

Cool...I've just realized if you scroll through the images real fast it's almost like an action movie


----------



## Andy Thurston (7 Jul 2016)

Ye that was when it spotted me so I just got as many shots as I could with the continuous high shooting on my camera. I found one of the muntjac


----------



## Tim Harrison (7 Jul 2016)

Ahh...bless his little cotton socks...
...can't help thinking it'd look better in my freezer tho'
I'll get my coat...


----------



## Manisha (7 Jul 2016)

Beautiful, where are you based - uk? Haha, I'm lucky if I get a fat rat!


----------



## Andy Thurston (7 Jul 2016)

Manisha said:


> Beautiful, where are you based - uk? Haha, I'm lucky if I get a fat rat!


Buckingham uk


----------



## Andy Thurston (7 Jul 2016)

Troi said:


> Ahh...bless his little cotton socks...
> ...can't help thinking it'd look better in my freezer tho'
> I'll get my coat...


My landlady would not forgive me if I got the shotgun out.
would probably be lovely on the bbq


----------



## Sarpijk (7 Jul 2016)

"Upon the roses it would feed 

Until its lips ev’n seemed to bleed, 

And then to me ’twould boldly trip 

And print those roses on my lip. 

But all its chief delight was still 

On roses thus itself to fill, 

And its pure virgin limbs to fold 

In whitest sheets of lilies cold. 

Had it liv’d long it would have been 

Lilies without, roses within. "

This seemed appropriate. One of my favourite poems.


----------



## rebel (8 Jul 2016)

Wow your back yard looks so nice. I am jealous as a city dweller.


----------



## Tim Harrison (8 Jul 2016)

Sarpijk said:


> "Upon the roses it would feed
> 
> Until its lips ev’n seemed to bleed,
> 
> ...




Nice Sarpijk...In case anyone is interested it's an extract from - The Nymph Complaining for the Death of her Fawn - by Andrew Marvel 1621-1678


----------



## dw1305 (8 Jul 2016)

Hi all,





Big clown said:


> Buckingham uk


You might get Chinese Water Deer as well, if there are old brick, or gravel, pits near you.

cheers Darrel


----------



## MirandaB (8 Jul 2016)

Beautiful pics  I get a lot of muntjac in the garden so I've had to reconcile myself with the fact that I won't see many roses flowering at ground level


----------



## Andy Thurston (8 Jul 2016)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,You might get Chinese Water Deer as well, if there are old brick, or gravel, pits near you.
> 
> cheers Darrel


there are a couple of old brickworks close by so it could be possible but unfortunately I think that they are too far away


----------



## Chris Noto (21 Jul 2016)

Lovely! Here in Eastern North America, White Tailed Deer have become so numerous, and so often involved in auto accidents, that biologists are proposing restocking the Cougar, one of the original apex predators in the ecosystem.


----------



## Nuno M. (21 Jul 2016)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------

